# CB06 Sinaloan Milk Snake & Set up



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful CB 06 sinaloan milk for sale, very tame, great loooking setup complete 3' beech viv, fully kitted out, eating two small mice weekly, and shedding well and in full, space needed


----------

